
Speedier Internet Rivals Push Past Cable - iProject
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324731304578193390432321484.html
======
mtgx
You have to Google the link to read the full article.

It seems cable companies are starting to get worried about Google Fiber, but
also about other smaller companies who plan to offer gigabit fiber. I think
their reports that "there's no demand for fiber right now" are misleading,
either because they don't want others to think there is high demand before
they do something about it themselves, or whenever they ask this question to a
company or user, the offer probably comes attached with a high price tag (-
"Would you like 1 Gbit fiber for $1,000 a month?" - "Umm..no"). They should
ask people if they want gigabit speeds without paying anything extra, and I'm
sure the response would be quite different!

~~~
wmf
Considering that cable can offer 100 and maybe even 300 Mbps, I actually don't
think there's demand for fiber per se. By offering gigabit or nothing and low
prices, Google is creating what you might call false demand for fiber. We
don't know how many fiber customers would have chosen cheaper 100 Mbps cable
instead.

